
The World of Perception and the World of Science (1948) - mercer
https://theworldofperception.wordpress.com/2015/01/22/world-of-science/
======
brudgers
A book with this and related lectures, [http://timothyquigley.net/cont/mp-
wp.pdf](http://timothyquigley.net/cont/mp-wp.pdf)

~~~
olivermarks
thanks!

